# IronStock........



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Just tossing a reminder out there to get your preregistration tickets
and get your accommodations secured.

And as last year...bring those undies for over the booth!!

And for anyone that asks, I'll have a beer there for you when you stop in and say hi and 2 if we take your picture hanging up your delicates!!
__________________


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Time left till the Meet and Greet :::: http://www.teambac.com/iscount.html
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Putting the pressure on us Wes? LOL


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Nope, just making the anxious ones for attending, a little more anxious.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

It's working!!
Make sure you bring those "delicates" with you this year, for over the booth!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

I just put a shout out for used undies on FREECYCLE, just for you Frightener, I even mentioned that they need not be laundered, Of course I also just contacted Ralph and had him move my booth to the other side of the event.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Anyone have a room with 2 beds and only need one? 

If you are interested in sharing a room and going halves on the room cost let me know!

We were just going to get another hotel nearby, but many of them have not very impressive traveler reviews.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Told hubby about the above post and he freaked! LOL He was surprised I'd volunteer to stay with a stranger. Stranger? No haunter is a stranger to another haunter, right?
 
Or you could say no one is stranger than a haunter!
Bwahahahaha!

Either way, looks like we may camp. Haven't done that in quite awhile and I heard the weather is generally beautiful that time of year there. We have the equipment, too. 

***One question, how is the line to get in? Should we just buy tickets at the gate or go ahead and get them online?***


----------

